# UFC Veteran Hermes Franca FINALLY sentenced to 42 months in prison!



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

> Hermes Franca today was sentenced to 42 months in prison for sexually abusing an underage female student in a jiu-jitsu academy where he once taught.
> 
> That's according to a report today from "The Oregonian."
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2012/01/ufc-vet-hermes-franca-sentenced-to-42-months-in-prison

Good news, I hope he gets gangraped but that doesn't happen often in prison anymore.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Hopefully he can get some help. I wouldn't be surprised if he was sexually abused when he was a child.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

What makes you say that? Aside from the usual case of those that are abused becoming abusers themselves. His Dad died when he was 14 but that's the only thing I can dig up about negative things happening to him.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Bad way to open up that girl's full guard Hermes, now you better hope no one takes your back in jail.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> Hopefully he can get some help. I wouldn't be surprised if he was sexually abused when he was a child.


And what has led to this assumption? Do you think that all paedophiles were sexually abused as children which is why they do what they do in their adult life?

42 months isn't enough. That poor kid he abused is going to be scarred for life, this low life, scum bag piece of shit should spend life behind bars too.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sure Hermes is quite capable of defending himself.

Seems fair enough.




GrappleRetarded said:


> And what has led to this assumption? Do you think that all paedophiles were sexually abused as children which is why they do what they do in their adult life?
> 
> 42 months isn't enough. That poor kid he abused is going to be scarred for life, this low life, scum bag piece of shit should spend life behind bars too.


Shut the **** up please.

DO you really things anyone gives a shit about your melo-dramatic knee jerk reactionary opinions?

Really?

No.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Bad way to open up that girl's full guard Hermes, now you better hope no one takes your back in jail.


Jokes about children being sexually abused are never, under any circumstances funny.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> I'm sure Hermes is quite capable of defending himself.
> 
> Seems fair enough.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't surprise me if you were a closet paedophile.

"Seems fair enough". WTF is that supposed to mean?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

^ I agree. Hermes is scum and deserves a lot longer than 42 months. The poor girl will never fully recover. Rofl isn't even an adult yet, let alone a Paedophile, haha.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

He's still a major creep. The lack of compassion he's shown just in this thread towards children being wrongfully abused is ******* astounding.

"Hermes can defend himself. Seems fair enough".

What a ******* piece of shit. If that quote alone doesn't spell out "I like 8 year olds", then I don't know what does.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah I know. As if you wouldn't vilify this disgusting individual. Murderers, rapists and child abusers should be hanged immediately, tax payer's dollars should not be spent keeping these scumbags alive.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Jokes about children being sexually abused are never, under any circumstances funny.


Easy buddy, its better to talk in code then telling it like it is and make it sound worse and inappropriate.

Hermes is already getting what he deserves, his punishment. No one is on Hermes side here, and do feel bad for the poor girl. Knickers in a bunch and offending people, WTH is your problem?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> He's still a major creep. The lack of compassion he's shown just in this thread towards children being wrongfully abused is ******* astounding.
> 
> "Hermes can defend himself. Seems fair enough".
> 
> What a ******* piece of shit. If that quote alone doesn't spell out "I like 8 year olds", then I don't know what does.


No, you are a typical ignorant misanthrope who's opinion is nothing more then an eyesore on educated society.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Easy buddy, its better to talk in code then telling it like it is and make it sound worse and inappropriate.
> 
> Hermes is already getting what he deserves, his punishment. No one is on Hermes side here, and do feel bad for the poor girl. Knickers in a bunch and offending people, WTH is your problem?


Hermes isn't getting what he deserves though. How is 42 months in prison (he'll probably serve half of that sentence on good behaviour) enough punishment? That's not even four years. Four years for abusing an innocent child with no way of defending herself. This type of person is the lowest type of human being to exist on this planet, and he get's 42 months behind bars? That's it?!

Then you get jokers like yourself cracking jokes about the situation. Sorry, but none of this is funny.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Easy buddy, its better to talk in code then telling it like it is and make it sound worse and inappropriate.
> 
> Hermes is already getting what he deserves, his punishment. No one is on Hermes side here, and do feel bad for the poor girl. Knickers in a bunch and offending people, WTH is your problem?



And here I thought there was no semblance of civilization here in the world of homosexual skinhead fighting forums.

Good post sir.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

42 months is not long enough at all.
Hopefully the poor girl recovers and gets a good support system.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> No, you are a typical ignorant misanthrope who's opinion is nothing more then an eyesore on educated society.


Please enlighten me on your oh so educated view on paedophiles and society. I'd really LOVE to read your point of view.

Seriously, please go right ahead you creepy ****.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Let's calm it down guys. It was a horrific thing that happened, but please try to discuss your opinions in a civil way.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Please enlighten me on your oh so educated view on paedophiles and society. I'd really LOVE to read your point of view.
> 
> Seriously, please go right ahead you creepy ****.


Why would I even bother to.

It's like trying to teach physics to a dog.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Hermes is already getting what he deserves, his punishment.


He deserves a far bigger punishment than what he received. I wonder what his wife and child think of him. I hope they've abandoned him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You guys make me sick.

Get the **** off your moral high horses and take a big breath of the real world where you aren't significant enough to give your puny human judgment on someone else.


Even if you were actually educated and in a position to give such a judgment, you still wouldn't be.


It's funny that people so quick to denounce people as the scum of the earth are the exact people who are the biggest scumbags of all, self-righteous vigilant with a perverted sense of justice. 


It's sad that as much as I hate about our judiciary system, going on forums with misanthropic sociopaths shows me it could be so much worse it could be.

I'm done here.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Why would I even bother to.
> 
> It's like trying to teach physics to a dog.


You truly are a skid mark on the underpants of society. Sympathising with paedophiles who prey on the innocent and helpless and ruin their entire lives.

"But it's not their fault, they're born like that, like homosexuals".

"But it's not their fault, they were abused themselves as children".

Of course that gives them every right to go out there and act on their disturbing thoughts, because it just "isn't their fault". 

You are a joke, and a disturbing individual. I wish for you the very worst life has to offer.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Are you implying that you think the punishment fits the crime? Roflcopter, always striving to reach new lows. You've truly outdone yourself here.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Are you implying that you aren't a ******* psycho for suggesting a man should be hung for a case you don't know **** about?

Did you grow up on a farm?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> *Are you implying that you aren't a ******* psycho* for suggesting a man should be hung for a case you don't know **** about?
> 
> Did you grow up on a farm?


Strong, strong irony.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Are you implying that you aren't a ******* psycho for suggesting a man should be hung for a case you don't know **** about?
> 
> Did you grow up on a farm?


He is guilty, he admitted it himself. What else do you need to know? 

No I did not.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> You truly are a skid mark on the underpants of society. Sympathising with paedophiles who prey on the innocent and helpless and ruin their entire lives.
> 
> "But it's not their fault, they're born like that, like homosexuals".
> 
> ...



Yeah in our same society where grown men brag about banging their female teachers as grade students and young girls reflect on their childish crushes on their mentors.


You have no ******* idea what the victim's state of mind is, you are making assumptions like the typical uneducated asshole.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

What's so frightening about this is the lengths rofl is going to to try and defend this scum bag.

"You don't have all the facts, and you could be jumping to conclusions". Is his new point.

Says the same person who blindly accuses Rory Macdonald of abusing steroids with ZERO FACTS OR EVIDENCE.

What a scary human being.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, because accusing someone of using steroids on an MMA forum is clearly similar to suggesting they deserve a violent death and being incredulous that my self-righteous thirst for my own ignorant sense of justice isn't being met when a bunch of informed, educated men and women have deliberated on the case.



Maybe I can try this whole misanthrope thing.



HEY I THINK RORY USES ROIDS! HES A SCUMBAG! HE SHOULD BE KICKED OUT THE UFC AND I HOPE HE LOSES HIS LEGS TO CANCER AND I HOPE HES HOMELESS! Ahahahahahahha! JUSTICE IS SERVED ****ERS!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah in our same society where grown men brag about banging their female teachers as grade students and young girls reflect on their childish crushes on their mentors.
> 
> 
> You have no ******* idea what the victim's state of mind is, you are making assumptions like the typical uneducated asshole.


Oh I see. Another new spin on Rofl trying to defend this child abuser. "This young girl had a crush on Hermes Franca (her mentor) and basically led him on". Wasn't Hermes fault, this child was a slut.

Some one ban this freak and report him before he's ready to actually commit a sick crime.

Where did any of us ever say that Hermes Franca deserved death? Please point that out to me.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Hermes isn't getting what he deserves though. How is 42 months in prison (he'll probably serve half of that sentence on good behaviour) enough punishment? That's not even four years. Four years for abusing an innocent child with no way of defending herself. This type of person is the lowest type of human being to exist on this planet, and he get's 42 months behind bars? That's it?!
> 
> Then you get jokers like yourself cracking jokes about the situation. Sorry, but none of this is funny.


If you are upset about the span of his Jail Time, why dont you go to Oregon yourself and picket to have it extended? He also has to register as a sex offender, and most people know that once your are on that list, your life is pretty much over, very few would give a sex offender a 2nd chance.

I dont think it was a joke either, just a metaphor. Their is a lot of other things someone could have said that would have actually been jokingly inappropriate. Secondly, you found offense of the 1st part (about child abuse) but you did not care about the 2nd part (which implies gay sex). Unlawful sexual activities should not be permitted under any circumstance regardless if your a little girl or a grown man. But if he did it to someone, its ok if its done to him? I wouldnt say a word if Hermes got raped in Prison, but that doesent mean the raping was right and justified. If you dont like it, you could always live in Iraq, where "Eye for an Eye" is the law there. Take your contradictory, self righteousness elsewhere.

Its a shame what happened to the girl, and Hermes at least is being served, when many others are still on the run for their crimes. If your claim that we are all "closet pedophiles" because we are not outraged enough that Hermes is not getting life or executed when its not in our right or jurisdiction to push for such a thing shows that this thread probably hits too close to home. In that case, do something about it, hopefully with a pen and not a gun.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Why would I need to defend a man who was convicted in a court of law?

I don't need to defend anyone. You're a ******* nutjob. The type of person who sits in a trailer park rambling on about how people are trying to destroy their way of life.


The sort of close-minded freak that causes legitimate pain and grief to people due to their own inflated sense of self-worth?


Me, I'm absolutely harmless. I don't need an internet lynch mob to dissuade me from having inappropriate relationships with children....but again, I'm not a criminal. I at worst, am tied for the most law abiding citizen on this forum with zero arrests, zero citations, zero traffic citations, etc.


That said I'm not pompous enough to think I'm some God who has the right to decide the fate of others especially when I don't even know shit about what I'm talking about.


Your entire premise is based nothing on your imagination and assumptions. And the idea that a man should be "hanged" as one eloquent poster suggested based on nothing but some weird perverse fantasy is laughable.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> being incredulous that my self-righteous thirst for my own ignorant sense of justice isn't being met when a bunch of informed, educated men and women have deliberated on the case.


Oh yeah because the legal system is infallible, isn't it Rofl? Murderers walk free every day because they couldn't get the charges to stick. If he pleads guilty to one count then it's a pretty safe assumption that he committed the others, they just couldn't find significant proof. We know what sort of guy he is and you defend him. Keep up the good work chief :thumb03:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> If you are upset about the span of his Jail Time, why dont you go to Oregon yourself and picket to have it extended? He also has to register as a sex offender, and most people know that once your are on that list, your life is pretty much over, very few would give a sex offender a 2nd chance.
> 
> I dont think it was a joke either, just a metaphor. Their is a lot of other things someone could have said that would have actually been jokingly inappropriate. Secondly, you found offense of the 1st part (about child abuse) but you did not care about the 2nd part (which implies gay sex). Unlawful sexual activities should not be permitted under any circumstance regardless if your a little girl or a grown man. But if he did it to someone, its ok if its done to him? I wouldnt say a word if Hermes got raped in Prison, but that doesent mean the raping was right and justified. If you dont like it, you could always live in Iraq, where "Eye for an Eye" is the law there. Take your contradictory, self righteousness elsewhere.
> 
> Its a shame what happened to the girl, and Hermes at least is being served, when many others are still on the run for their crimes. If your claim that we are all "closet pedophiles" because we are not outraged enough that Hermes is not getting life or executed when its not in our right or jurisdiction to push for such a thing shows that this thread probably hits too close to home. In that case, do something about it, hopefully with a pen and not a gun.


Now who's jumping to wild conclusions? I don't believe in the death penalty, and don't believe in an eye for an eye morals. What I do know how ever, is that Hermes Franca is a danger to society, and serving under four years in prison and being labelled as a sex offender MAY not be enough to stop this man from committing the same crime again.

I never once stated that Hermes' punishment should be death, I said that his punishment wasn't enough. I believe this man should live his life behind bars and never be exposed to the outside world again. That's my take on it.

As far as the prison sex thing goes, I didn't take offense to it because Hermes isn't an innocent man. Does that mean I think it's ok? NO. Children are the most innocent, pure things in this world and hearing stories about them in cases such as this makes me feel sick.

And where did I label you as a closet paedophile? I didn't ever accuse you of this, and I wouldn't be foolish enough to do so for you making a joke of the situation. I hope you don't think I thought that of you.

Rofl has shown lots of signs in the past of bizarre behaviour and a lack of understanding towards empathy. He's basically known as the forum creep, and I really don't want to know what he gets up to when he isn't spending time posting on this forum.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It's funny that you think more guilty murderers walk free then the countless innocent doing extended time behind bars.

And by funny I mean sad.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> You guys make me sick.
> 
> Get the **** off your moral high horses and take a big breath of the real world where you aren't significant enough to give your puny human judgment on someone else.
> 
> ...


Even though I don't know a thing about this case, other than from what I read the girl was underage. Now that could mean as old as 17, but I read one article that said she was under 14. Now even if she begged him to do it, he should spend the rest of his life in Jail as far as I am concerned. He is right up there with Jerry Sandusky in my book.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Oh yeah because the legal system is infallible, isn't it Rofl? Murderers walk free every day because they couldn't get the charges to stick. If he pleads guilty to one count then it's a pretty safe assumption that he committed the others, they just couldn't find significant proof. We know what sort of guy he is and you defend him. Keep up the good work chief :thumb03:


It was the same ******* charge.


He either fingerbanged some girl or whatever the case is. If it happened multiple times you can be pretty sure that this girl was struggling with it morally at best and was not heinously raped and going to be in the fetal position for the rest of her life like we must pretend is the case so we can act all indignant about the whole thing.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> Why would I need to defend a man who was convicted in a court of law?
> 
> I don't need to defend anyone. You're a ******* nutjob. The type of person who sits in a trailer park rambling on about how people are trying to destroy their way of life.
> 
> ...


Again, where did any of us state that Hermes deserved death?

Please point this out to me.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Term said:


> Even though I don't know a thing about this case, other than from what I read the girl was underage. Now that could mean as old as 17, but I read one article that said she was under 14. Now even if she begged him to do it, he should spend the rest of his life in Jail as far as I am concerned. He is right up there with Jerry Sandusky in my book.


Jerry Sandusky forcibly raped people.

A bit of a different situation.

Also we know for sure his victims were as young as 8, I believe?


This girl could've been 13 for all we know....which isn't even classified as pedophilia since 13 year old girls are capable of reproduction and thus are fair game in quite a few parts of the world.

I honestly don't give a shit about your opinion on that fact either. It's nothing but moral chestbeating.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Sandusky was also CHARGED and convicted with a **** crime.

"Involuntary deviate sexual intercourse"


The fact that Franca wasn't makes me withhold judgment and avoid any sort of moral grandstanding.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't know how old she is but from what I've read the punishment makes sense. Some of you might not know what 'unlawful penetration by the second degree' is because by no means does he deserved to be lynched or put in jail for the rest of his life. That's ******* absurd.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah she was under 14. 

I pay taxes and I don't want my tax money going to feeding and housing rapists and child molesters. 

If they are found guilty with proof you might aswell just execute them instead of spending $45k a year keeping them alive. 

It takes a special kind of person to commit these crimes and it would be very strange if this is the only time it's happened.

He's a danger to society and as such should be removed (forever)


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Again, where did any of us state that Hermes deserved death?
> 
> Please point this out to me.





El Bresko said:


> Yeah I know. As if you wouldn't vilify this disgusting individual. Murderers, rapists and child abusers should be hanged immediately, tax payer's dollars should not be spent keeping these scumbags alive.


Just because I dont believe that Hermes should receive life in Prison nor get executed doesent mean I dont want him to get everything he deserves. The Justice System is flawed, but Extremism is not the right counter to it or something I can stand behind. That was the whole point.

I will not say any more, its already gotten out of hand.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Buakaw shares my sentiments in a less emotional, more controlled way.

I'm quite sick of the holier-than-thou attitude held by so many random mooks.


I'm quite sick of the hypocritical attitudes regarding the sexuality of children, especially with the consideration of gender.



FACT: Young girls sexually mature faster than young boys, show me a story of a 13 year old girl having a possibly mutual sexual relationship with an older man and I'll show you extremist and violent knee jerk reactionism.

Show me a story of a hot 29 year old blonde teacher having sex with an 11 year old boy and I'll show you the peanut gallery with the usual assortment of "Nice!" and "WHere were these teachers when I was in school!"


Ignoring that even if they were the same age the girl is more likely to be sexually mature and thus their sexual perversion being more natural than the woman with the boy.


It's unreal.




El Bresko said:


> Yeah she was under 14.
> 
> I pay taxes and I don't want my tax money going to feeding and housing rapists and child molesters.
> 
> ...



As I stated before. COMPLETE over entitled sociopath.


I'd rather share a meal with a deranged child banger before I shared a meal with someone like this.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe I have a warped view on the topic. My best friend of 16 years was raped and molested by a family member for a very long time, these sorts of things hit very close to home for me.

The highschool I went to there was an attractive religion teacher and she slept with multiple students, justice was served. Is that a decent example for you?

and Rofl, you'd never be invited for supper at my place, don't worry.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Was she lynched?

It would've been justice, ya know.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Was she lynched?
> 
> It would've been justice, ya know.


The teacher's victims were all 17, very different to under 14.

My best mate's family member however, it began when he was 11. I would be happier if she no longer existed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

It happened to my little brother as well, he was fondled by his "dad" before he bounced to another state.

Bastard has never been brought to justice.

The difference is my little brother was a toddler at the time.


It's not something we talk about too much, but I assure you, he'll be fine. I don't have any delusions of murdering the perpetrator as some sort of supposed comeuppance.



Perhaps, if we had an actually rehabilitation system we could actually help sick people instead of just sending them into the multi-million dollar machine they call the US prison system so that they can be sent in dank rooms and abused by other sick people while the more misanthropic of us laugh and giggle in victory.

But that won't happen because this country was founded on profiting on anything and everything.

I'd have to move to a place like Norway to get that much empathy out of my fellow human beings.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I'd rather share a meal with a deranged child banger before I shared a meal with someone like this.


I had you pegged as an intelligent guy... just a dick. I was mistaken. 

You called Bresko an over-entitled sociopath for wishing ill upon a dude who admitted what he was accused of. The lengths you are going to stick up for this ******* guy is astounding to me. You're the opposite of the moral police 99% of the time. Why all of a sudden do you care so deeply about the Hermes Franca molestation case?

@ GrappleRetarded...clean up your inbox a bit dude.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Unless a convicted paedophile child abuser has committed his/her crimes as a result of being abused when he/she was a child, then I don't see how paedophilia can be rehabilitated.

Is that not like saying you can rehabilitate a homosexual to come to like the opposite sex and vice versa?

Paedophiles like young children, that's how they are wired. I don't see how any amount of rehabilitation is going to change what they "like". The same way no amount of therapy could make me suddenly want to say no to pssy and yes to cock.

@Rygu, hit me!


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

under 14 is messed up. he's got ko power he'll be alright in prison. surprised he didn't manage to sneak back to brazil.

this was last jan, year ago good grief


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

footodors said:


> under 14 is messed up. he's got ko power he'll be alright in prison. surprised he didn't manage to sneak back to brazil.


His KO power won't help when he gets a filed down toothbrush in his stomach.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> I had you pegged as an intelligent guy... just a dick. I was mistaken.
> 
> You called Bresko an over-entitled sociopath for wishing ill upon a dude who admitted what he was accused of. The lengths you are going to stick up for this ******* guy is astounding to me. You're the opposite of the moral police 99% of the time. Why all of a sudden do you care so deeply about the Hermes Franca molestation case?
> 
> @ GrappleRetarded...clean up your inbox a bit dude.


Anyone who has the audacity to say that someone doesn't deserve to live because of the marginal tax money coming out of their paychecks every week is someone I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


Having a perverted fetish and having an inappropriate relationship with someone who is far too young for you is one thing. Hell, my last supervisor at my old job was a sex offender...convicted of statutory ****. He was I believe 22 at time....and he's in his 50s now. Nice guy, I still talk to him every time I see him come in at my job. A bit of a chauvinist pig, but I don't judge him as a man based on it.

I don't want to deal with anyone so full of themselves and with an inability for just basic human empathy and respect for human life...those sort of people are just dangerous to be around.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> respect for human life


Fingering underage girls...did Hermes show respect for human life?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Anyone who has the audacity to say that someone doesn't deserve to live because of the marginal tax money coming out of their paychecks every week is someone I wouldn't piss on if they were on fire.


Hey Einstein, that's a little bit hypocritical, don't you think?

@RYGU, We don't know that he fingered her, we just know that he placed an object that was not his penis inside of her.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> Fingering underage girls...did Hermes show respect for human life?


This is a non-sequitur.


Truly daft.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter, do you think paedophilia can be rehabilitated?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Hey Eintein, that's a little bit hypocritical, don't you think?


It's an expression, "Eintein".


I probably wouldn't let you burn to ashes, no.


I'd have to be very sick to allow that sort of thing to happen unless I was in danger myself.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> This is a non-sequitur.
> 
> 
> Truly daft.


Depends on ones train of thought. Yours seems to be emotionally ****ed up right now.

LOL @ non-sequitur. Dude you're just awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Roflcopter, do you think paedophilia can be rehabilitated?


They can be rehabilitated the same way most man pigs are prevented from sexually assaulting any fine woman they see.

It's called impulse control.

And again, I personally know sex offenders who have never had any trouble after their initial conviction..so yes obviously I would believe that.



People will naturally never stop being sexually attracted to post-pubescent children...it's perfectly natural.

That's why they call it jailbait...the difference is some people act on it and most don't.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> I personally know sex offenders




Shocker.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes it's shocking that you meet and sometimes even work with criminals in the real world.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Roflcopter said:


> They can be rehabilitated the same way most man pigs are prevented from sexually assaulting any fine woman they see.
> 
> It's called impulse control.
> 
> And again, I personally know sex offenders who have never had any trouble after their initial conviction..so yes obviously I would believe that.


That's far too risky for my liking. Everyone is entitled to their own thoughts, and I'm sure there are many paedophiles out there who manage to control their thoughts and desires their entire lives without comitting. That said, convicted offenders being released after serving a little time in prison and even being sent to rehabilitation programs is just too much of a risk in my opinion.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yes it's shocking that you meet and sometimes even work with criminals in the real world.


It's just...most people I assume would keep that kind of shit to themselves.

Edit: For the record, when I said i assume most people would keep that shit to themselves, I meant the people you know I assume wouldn't be so open about it, I didn't mean you should keep the fact you know those people to yourself.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

And?


This isn't some sort of servitude where we arbitrarily restrict the livelyhood of other human beings because of what there are _likely _ to do. 

Otherwise throw my law abiding ass in prison already since I'm technically a statistic considering the area I grew up in and the circumstances around my childhood.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Rofl I think your brothers "dad" deserves to be brought to justice, is he on the lam somewhere?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> It's just...most people I assume would keep that kind of shit to themselves.


You clearly don't know anything about people in your little town of 25k with 24k of them being white dudes.


Yes I've worked with statutory rapists, killers(justifiable albeit), thieves. I've eaten with them, gotten rides home with them, talked to them. Surprise, they are human beings!


There's no shame in it from down here at ground level. Things might be a little blurry though on your high horse.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Rofl I think your brothers "dad" deserves to be brought to justice, is he on the lam somewhere?


Well to be fair he's just a scumbag in general. A gun toting wannabe gangster drug dealer(he's white, you racists) who beats women as well as the child fondling.

So he's the sort of person that rightfully deserves behind bars for 25 years.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

You didn't answer my question.

Is he on the lam? Why hasn't he been brought to justice? Don't play the race card, nobody has even hinted at being racist.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> You clearly don't know anything about people in your little town of 25k with 24k of them being white dudes.
> 
> 
> Yes I've worked with statutory rapists, killers(justifiable albeit), thieves. I've eaten with them, gotten rides home with them, talked to them. Surprise, they are human beings!
> ...


Langley is as multicultural as it gets, but no not a big town, 70-80 thousand I think. That isn't relevant though. I've known enough people growing up, and yes knew a few scumbags along the way. Don't know of any of them putting their fingers inside children though. I realize they're human beings. The problem is, they're sick human beings, and for the mostpart are untreatable. You can't treat a gay person to be attracted to the opposite sex, and you can't treat a Hermes Franca not to wanna tap some 12 year old ass.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Well to be fair he's just a scumbag in general. A gun toting wannabe gangster drug dealer(he's white, you racists) who beats women as well as the child fondling.
> 
> So he's the sort of person that rightfully deserves behind bars for 25 years.


Someone pisses in rofls corn flakes every morning. I'm cereal.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

In fairness to ROLF there is no detail of the case mentioned at all. It could very well be a case of Hermes doin something really bad to a young kid, or it could just as easily be a case of a 14 year old girl acting/behaving older then her age. Theres plenty of girls out there that look very mature and are promiscuous at that age, anyone whos ever watched any day time TV can attest to that. 

So to be so passionate about hermes having to go to jail for the rest of his life over a case we really know none of the details about is really a bit too much. 
The girl could have been willing and it could be the parents that took the case against him, just as much as is the possibility of Hermes being a paedo and knowing what he was doing. Theres many possibilties.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Everyone deserves a chance.. no matter what they have done. 

We don't know his full story, we don;t know what led him to do the things he's done, so don't judge him. Every human is equal in my eyes, many make mistakes. He is one of them. Am I say what he did was right? No not at all, its terrible. But unless you understand why he did the things he did don't pass judgements.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He plead guilty, he was her instructor meaning he should know how old she is. He completely violated a girl UNDER the age of 14 and that in my eyes is completely disgusting. Even if she was consenting (which I don't think she was), you still have to be a sicko as a grown man to want to get inside a girl that young. The only time that would be permissable is if the boy is her age up to about 16-17. Aside from that it is paedophilia and incredibly shameful. 

As I stated before, I might not have the best opinion on the matter because these things have happened to people that I consider "like family" and I know the repercussions that they can cause. For example my best friend is a heroin addict, would he have become a heroin addict if he wasn't abused as a child? I really do not think so. He feels the need to escape reality

If they get a second chance, it's likely that they are going to ruin another persons life.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rygu said:


> You can't treat a gay person to be attracted to the opposite sex, and you can't treat a Hermes Franca not to wanna tap some 12 year old ass.


Just like you can't treat an alcoholic not to want booze anymore, but you can treat him NOT to drink anymore.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Jerry Sandusky forcibly raped people.
> 
> A bit of a different situation.
> 
> ...


To correct you first statement, Jerry Sandusky coerced *children* to have sex with him from a position of power. Just like Franca did, and just because he didn't stick his dick in her doesn't change anything.

So you draw the line at 13? Since women are treated like slaves in many parts of the world we should cut him some slack? I never said his current punishment was unfair, I said as far as I was concerned he could spend the rest of his life in Jail. 

There is one thing we can agree on, we don't give a shit about each other's opinion.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The lack of compassion for the victim in this thread truly astounds me. Rofl earlier said something about showing empathy towards Hermes.. Hermes deserves no empathy, the poor girl does.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Leed said:


> Just like you can't treat an alcoholic not to want booze anymore, but you can treat him NOT to drink anymore.


You aren't born an alcoholic. You're not born with desires to want to drink alcohol all the time, completely different ball game. And yes, you can stop alcoholics from even WANTING to drink booze, the same way you can rehabilitate hard drug addicts to stop WANTING to take drugs. You can't rehabilitate some ones sexual desires, only control them acting on their thoughts and desires.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> The lack of compassion for the victim in this thread truly astounds me. Rofl earlier said something about showing empathy towards Hermes.. Hermes deserves no empathy, the poor girl does.


This should not surprise you. The internet is filled with people who lack the basic understanding of how sex based crimes can ruin a victim's life, especially child victims.

The reasons Franca got a light sentence are:

-He plead guilty to some of the charges & saved the state money by not going to trial.
-By pleading guilty, he saved the underage victim from having to testify.
-The victim's parents more than likely signed off on the plea deal in order to avoid having their child testify.

Franca will most likely only have to do 2/3 of his sentence if he behaves himself. And could possibly be less than that, depending on Oregon's sex offender rehabilitation programs in prison.

Do I think it is enough time? Heck no. This may have been Franca's first time getting caught, but chances are that this is not his first time committing this type of crime. Rarely do sexual predators get caught abusing their first victim. Unfortunately, victims are often put on trial in cases like this(this thread is a perfect example of that). Prosecutors are left with the difficult choice of either making plea deals with criminals that they "have dead to rights" on more serious charges, for lesser charges or drag the victim through a trial.

Hopefully the child victim in this case can put this behind her, find peace, and heal over time.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I banged a 14 year old girl once...



when I was 16.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

The key takeaway from this post is that everyone gets emotional when discussing such a fragile subject. IT is obvious that no one on here takes this subject lightly and regardless of how they have exprressed their opinion, misphrasing or using the wrong words, I think the concensus is unified that Franca did a very wrong thing and deserves to be punished.

Peace, everyone.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I just dont, and CAN NOT, understand this "Blame the victim" mentality that has been displayed by some of the posters in this thread. 

It DOES NOT MATTER what the thought process of a child (all boys and girls under 14 are CHILDREN) is. They are immature and irrational. Regardless of what they "WANT" it is an adults DUTY to protect them from harm, not to place harm upon them. To sexually abuse a child is not only a crime against the child, but it is also a crime against society in general. 

In this case the only facts we have are that this scum bag was in a position of authority as the CHILD'S coach and he sexually assaulted the child (even admitted to it himself). For me, there needs not be any other facts. He SHOULD go to jail for longer than 4 years!

Now before you tell me to get off my moral high horse and stop judging people, I will say, on sexual assault I will ALWAYS take the moral high ground, and sexual assault against a CHILD I will ALWAYS judge one who is guilty of such an unimaginably horrible crime, and I will judge him to be SCUM. 

I do not sit here and claim to be a god, as I firmly believe there is no such thing in existence. But I WILL sit here and claim that I believe in protecting our children from MONSTERS such as Franca. And questioning the VICTIMS state of mind, a victim who is under 14, a CHILD, is near criminal to me.

This child has been violated and should be protected and aided in her healing process, not questioned!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

tripster said:


> The key takeaway from this post is that everyone gets emotional when discussing such a fragile subject. IT is obvious that no one on here takes this subject lightly and regardless of how they have exprressed their opinion, misphrasing or using the wrong words, I think the concensus is unified that Franca did a very wrong thing and deserves to be punished.
> 
> Peace, everyone.


I've read everything and this is it^^^^^^^. Very fragile subject. 
We tend to overlook minimum details of what really happened and go straight to the worst case scenario. It is a consense the act is despicable, but Rofl brought a few issues to the table that are normally discussed daily in any court. I am 100% sure he is not even slightly defending Hermes acts. Who would? However, even the most disgusting acts will be judged by professionals and the idea is to have a fair trial. System isn't perfect as we know and we see people being fried for nothing and killers walking away (at least the versions we have access to).

That being said, there are ways of chemically controling offenders impulses if they can't be suppressed by other means. This attacks can be triggered by psychological or phisyological problems. There are sqizzofrenia affected people who live among us under medication or they could just become violent and kill. Under medication, they live normally. We tend to react ferociously against those we don,t know. If something like that was comitted by a brother
or a father, certainly we would wish all the benefits the system could provide in order to grant a second chance. Who would jump and say "my father raped a little girl? kill the bastard!". We would want to believe our love beings made a huge mistake and they could be re-oriented.

In fact, historically we have countless cases of people who recovered and became normal people after being convicted and serving time, even from things like that. The system must be imparcial and hear everybody.

Even tough I believe in second chances and the seek for justice, as a human, if I catch somebody doing that to my daugther, I would shot the guy dead at the scene. And probably I would have to serve time myself. This means I fully understand both antagonic feelings in this thread.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> That being said, there are ways of chemically controling offenders impulses if they can't be suppressed by other means. This attacks can be triggered by psychological or phisyological problems. There are sqizzofrenia affected people who live among us under medication or they could just become violent and kill. Under medication, they live normally. We tend to react ferociously against those we don,t know. If something like that was comitted by a brother
> or a father, certainly we would wish all the benefits the system could provide in order to grant a second chance. Who would jump and say "my father raped a little girl? kill the bastard!". We would want to believe our love beings made a huge mistake and they could be re-oriented.


If my father raped a little girl then he can go die in a hole. I do not stand by rapists or child molesters. Murder (more likely manslaughter) can happen in the heat of the moment and those people can be rehabilitated. The only rehabilitation for a sex offender is castration. Without testicles they have no drive.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> If my father raped a little girl then he can go die in a hole. I do not stand by rapists or child molesters. Murder (more likely manslaughter) can happen in the heat of the moment and those people can be rehabilitated. *The only rehabilitation for a sex offender is castration. Without testicles they have no drive.*


So you understand there's something beyond their control that could be corrected right?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you rephrase that question? I Don't really understand what you are asking. 

I will give it a go anyway:

Yes their sexual impulses are beyond their control, therefore to keep the citizens safe they must remove the testicles. 

You used schizophrenia as an example, well yes there is medication to help them, castration is the only medication for a sex offender.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

DanTheJu said:


> I just dont, and CAN NOT, understand this "Blame the victim" mentality that has been displayed by some of the posters in this thread.
> 
> It DOES NOT MATTER what the thought process of a child (all boys and girls under 14 are CHILDREN) is. They are immature and irrational. Regardless of what they "WANT" it is an adults DUTY to protect them from harm, not to place harm upon them. To sexually abuse a child is not only a crime against the child, but it is also a crime against society in general.
> 
> ...



No one is blaming the victim.


Also stop your nonsense.


Is the fact that 12 and 13 year old girls get married in India a crime against society? No. Because some people have a different mentality than you and your ideology is insignificant and short-sighted.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Can you rephrase that question? I Don't really understand what you are asking.
> 
> I will give it a go anyway:
> 
> ...


There's chemical castration so he can keep his balls. :thumb02:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Is the fact that 12 and 13 year old girls get married in India a crime against society?


It's disgusting, so is arranged marriage. The way women are treated in India is horrible, but you've never been to India to see that, have you?


----------



## kney (Jan 16, 2012)

Good riddance.
No sentence is long enough!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Term said:


> To correct you first statement, Jerry Sandusky coerced *children* to have sex with him from a position of power. Just like Franca did, and just because he didn't stick his dick in her doesn't change anything.
> 
> So you draw the line at 13? Since women are treated like slaves in many parts of the world we should cut him some slack? I never said his current punishment was unfair, I said as far as I was concerned he could spend the rest of his life in Jail.
> 
> There is one thing we can agree on, we don't give a shit about each other's opinion.



No Sandusky was caught literally forcibly sodomizing young prepubescent boys and was charged and convicted of it.


Secondly I don't draw a line anywhere until I know facts. 


Sexually abusing a prepubescent child is inexcusable in any circumstance, having a sexual relationship with a child who's reached puberty needs more details before I pass my almighty self-righteous judgment.




El Bresko said:


> It's disgusting, so is arranged marriage. The way women are treated in India is horrible, but you've never been to India to see that, have you?


The only thing funnier than your sense of entitlement is how arbitrary your ideology is.


As if there is, other than physical size and maturation, a huge gap mentally between a 13-14 year old and a 16-17 year old.


They are pretty damn similar for the most part.





hellholming said:


> I banged a 14 year old girl once...
> 
> 
> 
> when I was 16.


Case and point.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> The only thing funnier than your sense of entitlement is how arbitrary your ideology is.
> 
> 
> As if there is, other than physical size and maturation, a huge gap mentally between a 13-14 year old and a 16-17 year old.
> ...



Like I said before, "Eintein", there's not that big of a deal between a 14 and a 16 year old.

Do you know how many young girls in India are forced to marry rich old men because their parents want money? Do you have any idea what you are even talking about?

Every day 25,000 young girls are forced into a relationship they don't know anything about. 

Stop acting like a know it all from the comfort of your desk chair and get a real grip on life.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Can you rephrase that question? I Don't really understand what you are asking.
> 
> I will give it a go anyway:
> 
> ...


Not true. Castrating someone cuts the drive, but that's not the only thing that makes an attack. The base of Psychology study shows we are divided in three main mental states as ID, EGO and SUPER-EGO.

We all have drives of all kind, but the normal people will keep them under control. Example: You need to take a leak during an important job interview. You gonna hold it until your physiologic need surpasses your capability to do so. 
Sometimes the sex drive is alright, but psychological problems make this balance screwed and favors an attack. Quite often that can be fixed and people doing these things are aware and regret when submitted to treatment.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I came back to this forum to make some vbookie bets, stayed for this thread.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> The lack of compassion for the victim in this thread truly astounds me. Rofl earlier said something about showing empathy towards Hermes.. Hermes deserves no empathy, the poor girl does.


I must disagree with you here. Hermes does deserve empathy. Do you know the reason that he chose this path in life? Perhaps Hermes suffered something terrible in his childhood as well and this was his way of dealing with life.. is it right that he did that? No, but no person deserves to rot in jail. He needs help, so that he doesn't re-offend. 

No one ever looks at it from both sides. He is a human, just like you and I. He's done some questionable things in his life. That does not make him scum or anything else like that. 

But this is my opinion, so its fine if you disagree. I respect that. Don't be quick to pass judgments.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No Sandusky was caught literally forcibly sodomizing young prepubescent boys and was charged and convicted of it.
> 
> 
> Secondly I don't draw a line anywhere until I know facts.


No Sandusky was convicted of Child Abuse, some of the victims he molested several times. He didn't forcibly tie them down and Raep(Misspelled or it gets censored) them. He manipulated them, got them in situations where he could control them and then convinced them not to tell. At least Franca pleaded guilty. Sandusky still maintains his innocence I think.

I am not sure what facts you need Franca pleaded guilty to one count of First Degree Sexual abuse. Sandusky was convicted of 45 counts of Sexual abuse, not sexual assault. So yea, kinda the same thing, just not as many.



> Sexually abusing a prepubescent child is inexcusable in any circumstance, having a sexual relationship with a child who's reached puberty needs more details before I pass my almighty self-righteous judgment.


Uhh no.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/21/justice/pennsylvania-sandusky-charges/index.html

Involuntary deviate sexual intercourse.


Stop talking please.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Stop talking please.


And you act like others are on a high horse, :laugh:

You should stop talking until you address the situation about Indian girls being forced to marry that you so foolishly brought up.



MuscleSherk said:


> I must disagree with you here. Hermes does deserve empathy. Do you know the reason that he chose this path in life? Perhaps Hermes suffered something terrible in his childhood as well and this was his way of dealing with life.. is it right that he did that? No, but no person deserves to rot in jail. He needs help, so that he doesn't re-offend.
> 
> No one ever looks at it from both sides. He is a human, just like you and I. He's done some questionable things in his life. That does not make him scum or anything else like that.
> 
> But this is my opinion, so its fine if you disagree. I respect that. Don't be quick to pass judgments.


You are more than welcome to your opinion, but I respectfully disagree. 

Like I said, chemical castration is the only help that he can really get. It's clear that he has ill intentions when he is given freedom and do you really believe this is his first offence?

Just because somebody is a human, doesn't mean they should be given a pardon or a second chance. I wouldn't give Charles Taylor a second chance, I wouldn't give Joseph Kony a second chance. I wouldn't give a rapist, a child molester or anybody that murders in cold blood a second chance, but that's just me. 

Would you be happy to see a man like Charles Taylor reintegrated into society, just because he's human and the circumstances he may have been through as a child?


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/21/justice/pennsylvania-sandusky-charges/index.html
> 
> Involuntary deviate sexual intercourse.
> 
> ...


That article was more detailed than any I had seen, all the articles I read said he was convicted of Sexual abuse, but involuntary deviate sexual intercourse does not mean he forcible raped them. You can be guilty of involuntary deviate sexual intercourse merely because the child is under 16 years of age, and I am pretty sure they all were. 

Also if your read the Oregon law for First Degree Sexual Abuse it reads a lot like Pennsylvania's definition of involuntary deviate sexual intercourse. So again no difference. 

So you shut up. :bye01:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Like I said, chemical castration is the only help that he can really get. It's clear that he has ill intentions when he is given freedom and do you really believe this is his first offence?


Bresko, you are unfamiliar with the kind of help the guy can get, looks like. There are several programs to rehabilitate and recover people who do terrible things. Although I already said I would probably kill someone molesting my child on the spot, that would be my animal instinct acting. You can't expect the whole civil society, all the specialists in human behavior, doctors, terapists, politicians to ignore all their studies and successful recovery examples for plain revenge. 
Still the harder thing to the Earth habitant to do is to try to understand, to give a second chance and to forgive. 
No demerit for you, as I understand you fully and I aknowledge my own weakness, my friend.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

You are right, I am unfamiliar with alternative methods. 

May I ask how you rehabilitate a paedophile?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> You are right, I am unfamiliar with alternative methods.
> 
> May I ask how you rehabilitate a paedophile?


Not my area of expertise. But there are people who devote their lives to it. 
If you are really interested, try here for a start:

http://whyfiles.org/154pedophile/2.html

It was the first return from Google.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I read this thread and seriously contemplating writing up the different types of pedophiles and their capacity for rehabilitation. Including chemical castration options and the like. Then I realized that I was actually dumber for having read through this spastic knee jerk mess of insults, random accusations, and armchair psychiatry.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> No one is blaming the victim.
> Also stop your nonsense.
> 
> Is the fact that 12 and 13 year old girls get married in India a crime against society? No. Because some people have a different mentality than you and your ideology is insignificant and short-sighted.


You have brought up the "We dont know what the girl was thinking, maybe she was asking for it" argument many times.. THAT IS BLAMING THE VICTIM. Its the same as saying the girl made Franca do it because she asked him to do it!

AND YES! Forcing a 12-13 year old girl to marry is a crime against humanity! It is cruel and should be stopped! Human rights, they are important, and just because a person is born a female in India does not mean they should be as less than human!

My ideology in this case is simple, but not insignificant nor short-sighted. * DO NOT **** CHILDREN*. How in the world can the be short sighted? 



MuscleSherk said:


> I must disagree with you here. Hermes does deserve empathy. Do you know the reason that he chose this path in life? Perhaps Hermes suffered something terrible in his childhood as well and this was his way of dealing with life.. is it right that he did that? No, but no person deserves to rot in jail. He needs help, so that he doesn't re-offend.
> 
> No one ever looks at it from both sides. He is a human, just like you and I. He's done some questionable things in his life. That does not make him scum or anything else like that.
> 
> But this is my opinion, so its fine if you disagree. I respect that. Don't be quick to pass judgments.


I am quick to pass judgement on somebody who used his power and authority to sexually molest a child under 14 and has admitted to it! 

Its not like some random website accused him of this, and we haven't heard the truth. He admitted to it... He is SCUM!

I dont care if bad things have happened to him when he was a kid that caused this. He is scum now, no matter what path lead him to where he is, he is there.

I will never feel bad for a child molester, I just don't have that in me.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> I read this thread and seriously contemplating writing up the different types of pedophiles and their capacity for rehabilitation. Including chemical castration options and the like. Then I realized that I was actually dumber for having read through this spastic knee jerk mess of insults, random accusations, and armchair psychiatry.


Cool story, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

DanTheJu said:


> AND YES! Forcing a 12-13 year old girl to marry is a crime against humanity! It is cruel and should be stopped!
> 
> 
> I am quick to pass judgement on somebody who used his power and authority to sexually molest a child under 14 and has admitted to it!
> ...


12-13 year old humans marrying is hardly a crime against humanity, it's a completely different culture, you have to look at it from a non ethnocentric point of view. That's an entirely different debate however.

I believe you totally missed MuscleSherk's point here..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cowgirl, girls as young as 5 are forced to marry in India and neighbouring countries. Often their husbands are GROWN MEN that are wealthy, the fathers of the girls need to repay a debt for something or if they need money in general, they sell their daughters. 

There are literally 25,000 young girls married off against their will every day, just because it's a different culture doesn't mean that it isn't truly Fukced up. 

I used to work for Amnesty International, I know the situations and believe me, it's horrifying.

& yes, it is a direct violation of their human rights.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

El Bresko said:


> Cowgirl, girls as young as 5 are forced to marry in India and neighbouring countries. Often their husbands are GROWN MEN that are wealthy, the fathers of the girls need to repay a debt for something or if they need money in general, they sell their daughters.
> 
> There are literally 25,000 young girls married off against their will every day, just because it's a different culture doesn't mean that it isn't truly Fukced up.
> 
> I used to work for Amnesty International, I know the situations and believe me, it's horrifying.


Agreed. Just because something is "tradition" and has been done for hundreds of years doesn't make it ethically acceptable. Religion brainwashed idiots back then 10x more than these days.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> Cowgirl, girls as young as 5 are forced to marry in India and neighbouring countries. Often their husbands are GROWN MEN that are wealthy, the fathers of the girls need to repay a debt for something or if they need money in general, they sell their daughters.
> 
> There are literally 25,000 young girls married off against their will every day, just because it's a different culture doesn't mean that it isn't truly Fukced up.
> 
> I used to work for Amnesty International, I know the situations and believe me, it's horrifying.


I'm reminded of the quote by Charles Napier



> You say that it is your custom to burn widows. very well. We also have a custom; when men burn a woman alive, we tie a rope around their necks and hang them. Build your funeral pyre; beside it, my carpenters will build a gallows. You may follow your custom. And then we will follow ours.


Would you agree that the British were wrong in this situation? Cultures deserve to be respected. It doesn't matter whether we agree with them or not. What makes what you think is right any more right than what the Indian culture believes to be right? Nothing. Except your ethnocentric ways.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

The women themselves in these countries are calling for change, it is a chauvinistic society that gives no power to women, they are rendered helpless. There was a case of a poor girl in India just about a month ago who was gangraped on a bus, and then thrown out onto the street and left to die, nobody came to her aid, nobody that went past decided to help her. She's now dead. A 4 year old was molested by a bus driver in Mumbai the other day. These are just the things that I hear about without even doing any real searches on it..

That society is disgusting and the only reason it's starting to change is because the women are speaking out and learning that this is not how people are meant to be treated.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wrote a response earlier, then my computer shut off. Must be a sign. Here's a truncated version. Writing an essay on depopulation. It would begin with chomos. 

DR and a few others might be right. Look at Tyson (Desiree Washington had a prior history of accusing people) and Pac. They were pretty much duped and paid the price. Even Kobe dealt with this situation not long ago. Happens to athletes all the time; some are guilty some maybe not. Although the LT case was kinda sad considering his status in the NFL. 

People deserve second chances if it's warranted. If they're 100% guilty and show no remorse...well then...they deserve no mercy on the streets...in prison...and in the after life.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Pedo's should be castrated.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> The women themselves in these countries are calling for change, it is a chauvinistic society that gives no power to women, they are rendered helpless. There was a case of a poor girl in India just about a month ago who was gangraped on a bus, and then thrown out onto the street and left to die, nobody came to her aid, nobody that went past decided to help her. She's now dead. A 4 year old was molested by a bus driver in Mumbai the other day. These are just the things that I hear about without even doing any real searches on it..
> 
> That society is disgusting and the only reason it's starting to change is because the women are speaking out and learning that this is not how people are meant to be treated.


American society is disgusting, fat keyboard warrior slobs. See how ridiculous that ethnocentric statement sounds? That's how you sound to me. If you were raised in that society it would be different to you again. This whole issue is another debate for another thread, this thread is about Hermes Franca, not close minded people passing judgement.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Pedo's should be castrated.


word to big bird.



Cowgirl, How is sitting on a computer and eating too much comparable to selling your children to have them raped against their will? 

You condone these actions because they are part of another culture. Okay, whatever helps you sleep at night.

I have been to India, I have worked for charity organisations helping these people. It is a situation that goes far beyond your depth, it appears. 

back on topic, Hermes is a filthy man.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> word to big bird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't comparing the two events, I was comparing people's outlook on them. Good on you for volunteering to do that stuff, if I had the money I would without hesitation.

How do you know Hermes is filthy? I'm sure he keeps himself quite clean. 

I'm glad you got that my remark about his cleanliness was a joke, I almost didn't put that joke in the post


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Haha you know what I mean... He does look pretty dirty in the pic in the OP though.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

It's funny how some people are passing judgment and saying that people who are sex offender should be killed. They are human beings. ironic almost


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I find it very difficult to sympathize with someone that doesn't even have the common decency to control their sexual impulses and uses their power to take advantage of a young teenager. Yes, maybe things can happen to a child at a young age to cause them to grow up, struggle with mental issues, and go out to commit crimes to deal with frustration. Does that excuse what he did? ABSOLUTELY NOT. Yeah, maybe we don't know the entirety of what happened. But we know the basics, which is that he was a coach at a grappling academy, a young girl wanted to learn BBJ (or whatever), and he used his power over her to fulfill his sexual impulses.

Maybe the punishment isn't enough, and I know he's a UFC vet and all, but I think much more sympathy and attention should be owed to the young girl that had to deal with this BS. She has to live with this for the rest of her life. How will she be able to cope with this? Will she ever want to tutored by anybody at a grappling academy ever again? Will she ever even be mentaly stable enough to live a normal life and be considered a normal individual? She is where my sympathy lies. She is the person that my heart goes out to, not Hermes. Even if she consented, I don't see how she won't regret this for the rest of her life.

And that's just my 2 cents on this whole situation.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

MuscleSherk said:


> It's funny how some people are passing judgment and saying that people who are sex offender should be killed. They are human beings. ironic almost


Heard that argument before. It's a terrible one. I think anyone who rapes a child should be executed. That makes me no better than that person I am guessing is your perspective? Please tell me it isn't.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> It's funny how some people are passing judgment and saying that people who are sex offender should be killed. They are human beings. ironic almost


Yeah he's a human being, but he's not a good one. Humans are the single worst species on earth. 

I don't see how being a human entitles him to forgiveness.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> And you act like others are on a high horse, :laugh:
> 
> You should stop talking until you address the situation about Indian girls being forced to marry that you so foolishly brought up.
> 
> ...


It's clear that you don't know what he was thinking. Because you don't know his situation. You're quick to pass judgment and say that people deserve to die. Have you not experience death in your life? it's not something to take lightly. I would not wish death on ANYONE.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rygu said:


> Heard that argument before. It's a terrible one. I think anyone who rapes a child should be executed. That makes me no better than that person I am guessing is your perspective? Please tell me it isn't.


I see you are quite close minded. And thats fine, I forgive you.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

El Bresko said:


> Humans are the single worst species on earth.


Finally we agree on something again Bresk


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I have had one of my best friends overdose on heroin, i've had a friend run over by a bus, i've had a friend fall of a cliff, my best friend died of cancer when we were 15, another friend died of cancer when we were 16, i've lost 2/4 grandparents, i've had a friend crushed by a balcony in Thailand, i've had a friend commit suicide. I've seen death, and i'm a little desensitised to it to be honest. 

We have very different views, Planet Earth is overpopulated as it is, getting rid of all of the rapists and child molesters would be for the greater good. It would also save a shit load of taxpayers money.

EDIT: Cowgirl, would rep back but have to spread first.

MuscleSherk, you didn't respond to my question about Charles Taylor, does he deserve a second chance?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> I have had one of my best friends overdose on heroin, i've had a friend run over by a bus, i've had a friend fall of a cliff, i've had two friends die of cancer, i've lost 2/4 grandparents, i've had a friend crushed by a balcony in Thailand, i've had a friend commit suicide. I've seen death, and i'm a little desensitised to it to be honest.
> 
> We have very different views, Planet Earth is overpopulated as it is, getting rid of all of the rapists and child molesters would be for the greater good. It would also save a shit load of taxpayers money.


The issue is that they spend those "taxpayers money" on locking them up. When they need help, so that they can have a second chance. 

I've been sexual abuse in my life, but I do not wish death upon the man who did it...


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> It's funny how some people are passing judgment and saying that people who are sex offender should be killed. They are human beings. ironic almost


You keep throwing around the term "human being" like it means some thing incredible. We don't even know what we really are. The "human being" is just a vehicle, or a suit for our consciousness. When the human being ceases to exist, the consciousness trapped into that being doesn't suddenly disappear, it lives on infinitely.

As far as I'm concerned, I don't think Paedophiles, psychopaths and all of the worst imaginable people in the world are the same as us. They may appear to be the same on the outside, but these "beings" are wired completely different on the inside. We're not the same as these "people". I don't know what they are exactly, but they're not operating on the same level of consciousness I,am, that's really all I need to know.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I personally would probably beat the person into a pool of their own blood if they tried to sexually abuse me, if it happened when I was younger I would be looking for them right now for vengeance.

I edited that post, there's another question there for you.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Everyone deserves another chance IMO. They should not have to face death. give them help

And it happened to me as a child, but I do not want revenge. I did when I was in my teens, but I now know that it happened to him and he never got help.

I'm done with this thread now, I've stated my opinion. Enjoy the endless debate.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Charles Taylor... another chance......... WOW.

Yeah we have incredibly opposing views on this topic.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> Everyone deserves another chance IMO. They should not have to face death. give them help
> 
> And it happened to me as a child, but I do not want revenge. I did when I was in my teens, but I now know that it happened to him and he never got help.


So you have sympathy with child molestrers who have been reduced to committing these horrible acts because they have experienced similar, extreme trauma in their past or childhood. I can absolutely understand that, and I can some what agree with you.

What you don't seem to be understanding how ever is that not ALL paedophiles and child abusers are that way because they have been abused in the past themselves. Some of these "people" are wired like that from the get go. To quote the Alfred himself from The Dark Knight Rises:

"Some people just wanna watch the world burn".

These people are out there, regardless of their past experiences. You're willing to give Franca the benefit of the doubt and ASSUME that he himself has suffered some horrific sexual abuse in his childhood.

But the fact of the matter is there are just sick people out there who enjoy doing these things because they are simply wired that way. These "people", are simply not the same as the rest of us, they're a different entity all together.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats fine, we don't need to have the same views. I still respect you the same.



> So you have sympathy with child molestrers who have been reduced to committing these horrible acts because they have experienced similar, extreme trauma in their past or childhood. I can absolutely understand that, and I can some what agree with you.


More so empathy.. I will never pass judgment unless I know the full story, that's the way I see things.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MuscleSherk said:


> Thats fine, we don't need to have the same views. I still respect you the same.


You're not really properly explaining your views though. Do you believe that all people in our perceived reality who have committed vile acts such as the psychopaths, the child abusers etc have all experienced extreme trauma throughout their childhood and that is the reason for their sickening behaviour in later, adult life?

Is that your viewpoint?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

**** Hermes Franca.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk you are entitled to you opinion and I am in no way looking down on you for it, don't worry.

but GrappleRetarded, he said that everybody deserves a second chance purely because they are human beings (that includes Charles Taylor, I don't think people get much worse than that man)


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> I read this thread and seriously contemplating writing up the different types of pedophiles and their capacity for rehabilitation. Including chemical castration options and the like. Then I realized that I was actually dumber for having read through this spastic knee jerk mess of insults, random accusations, and armchair psychiatry.


Honestly, that's what I call a cool story bro. Such a riveting tale, I honestly copy and pasted it to word, saved on my hard drive, backed it up on a jump drive, drove to the bank, put the jump drive in the safe deposit box, and will leave it there until my kids turn about 12 (when they can actually state their age, and ask what it is I'm showing them), when I will pick it up, put it in an old USB drive reader and relay this cool story to them and tell them, "kids, this is what a cool story should look and sound like...not like the stories your generation tells.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Cowgirl said:


> Cultures deserve to be respected. It doesn't matter whether we agree with them or not. What makes what you think is right any more right than what the Indian culture believes to be right? Nothing. Except your ethnocentric ways.


There is a difference between ethnocentrism and human rights. Not every other culture deserves respect. They just don't. 

Forcing CHILDREN into marriages is NOT a respectable practice.

Female CASTRATION on your children is NOT a respectable practice.

I do NOT respect cultures that have no respect for HUMAN RIGHTS! Regardless of the dogma or ancient customs that lead them to where they are today. 

Listen, I dont agree with many laws and customs in many countries, such as gun control in many parts of Europe. BUT, I still respect them, because the laws are there to PROTECT life, not to deprive people of HUMAN RIGHTS!


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

Look at it like this... If Hermes serves his sentence and receives no help to rehabilitate himself, who's to say that we won't be hearing the same story about Hermes again in 42 months.

When people are saying they hope he gets help. It's not to say that they feel bad for him being sentenced. It's to say that hopefully while he serves his punishment, he can rehabilitate himself and break himself from the vicious cycle of the prison system/recidivism. I for one would not like to see this happen again.

I don't remember the exact statistics, but sexual offenders who receive treatment while in prison are much less likely to recidivate than offenders who refuse treatment.


AGAIN, not trying to condone what Hermes did in any way shape or form. What he did was disgusting and he deserves every second of punishment he receives. Hopefully he can get some help at the same time.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I honestly do not understand why anyone could harbor any sympathy for Hermes Franca regarding the situation. I don't think he should be castrated, murdered, or tortured AT ALL but I do believe by my relative definition that he committed a haenous act by taking advantage of a young girl and should be punished accordingly. Our views on his punishment are obviously different but I believe that he should be in jail for longer than 42 months. 

Something else I don't understand in this thread are the reasons that people are using to defend Hermes. 

"He probably had a traumatic childhood."
"He may have been molested himself when he was young."
"He's a human being!"

It's like the people who consistently defend Rousimar Palhares for holding on to submissions too long. They point to his lack of education and unfortunate childhood. Guess what? He still tried to break people's legs and held on for submissions for too long after the red had signaled for him to break the hold.

I really don't give a shit about Hermes' excuses or any other excuses that people make up for him because HE STILL DID IT. He's guilty, he admitted it. That's ALL that matters to me, is that he did it and that he deserves to be punished accordingly.


----------



## Bison (Jan 7, 2013)

Ari said:


> I honestly do not understand why anyone could harbor any sympathy for Hermes Franca regarding the situation. I don't think he should be castrated, murdered, or tortured AT ALL but I do believe by my relative definition that he committed a haenous act by taking advantage of a young girl and should be punished accordingly. Our views on his punishment are obviously different but I believe that he should be in jail for longer than 42 months.
> 
> Something else I don't understand in this thread are the reasons that people are using to defend Hermes.
> 
> ...


There are unfortunate circumstances in the lives of others that can influence them to irrational things. Surely you don't lack that much compassion (though your opinions of Nick Diaz and his background indicate that you are in fact, rather heartless) If you had kids and one of them accidentally spilled juice on the carpet would you spank them anyway "just because it happened" and not consider certain outside factors outside of their control that caused the situation?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bison said:


> There are unfortunate circumstances in the lives of others that can influence them to irrational things. Surely you don't lack that much compassion (though your opinions of Nick Diaz and his background indicate that you are in fact, rather heartless) If you had kids and one of them accidentally spilled juice on the carpet would you spank them anyway "just because it happened" and not consider certain outside factors outside of their control that caused the situation?


Wow.

First of all, sexual abuse/molestation and spilling juice on the carpet are two very, very different things. If one of my kids accidentally spilled juice on the carpet I would make them clean it up because regardless of how it happened, it happened due to a direct or indirect action on their part. If they did it on purpose, I would be a little more firm in correcting that behavior (I don't believe in spanking or any form of physical correction).

I know the argument you'll make in response to this so I'll just save you from wasting your time. You're probably going to make up some bullshit excuse about Hermes' actions being similar to a kid accidentally spilling juice on the carpet and claim that it's the same thing, therefore it isn't really his fault. Need I remind you that Hermes Franca is a grown ass man who is responsible for his own actions. He CHOSE to violate that poor girl. You can't "accidentally" take advantage of someone like that. It becomes irrelevant what transpired before that would possibly influence Hermes to make that choice. He still made the choice to violate the poor girl and will face certain consequences as a result, just like any adult should.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This thread is being closed for now.


----------

